# Mobile gazebo



## Harryboi (Oct 16, 2018)

Good morning

I can't remember if I asked about this before but I have been looking for a gazebo for mobile valeting for around £200. Anyone have any suggestions please. With side walls would be spot on.

Thanks


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Harryboi said:


> Good morning
> 
> I can't remember if I asked about this before but I have been looking for a gazebo for mobile valeting for around £200. Anyone have any suggestions please. With side walls would be spot on.
> 
> Thanks


I bought a rock Awnings one for around that price with sidewalls. Looks a decent bit of kit and seemed to be the recommended brand. Not actually used it as yet as I've had a busy couple of months but as I say had it out and it looks pretty decent :thumb:


----------



## Harryboi (Oct 16, 2018)

Ye I've just seen that one. 3x6 with side walls for £239.will get it in black to stop reflections and have led lights put in. Only thing is it will be hot in the sun lol.


----------



## Harryboi (Oct 16, 2018)

Or maybe a white one. But can I get it dark enough to see any fine marks


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought the 3x4.5 after some reviews saying that one person would struggle to put the 3x6 up on their own.

Mine is only for personal use though so reckoned the 3x4.5 would be fine. I went for the grey as a balance felt black was too much and white would get dirty too quick and my OCD would kick in and I'd end up detailing it as well :lol:


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I’ve got the 6x3 and manage to put it up on my own - just!

I wouldn’t want to be loading/unloading in the back of a van without some form of ramp though!


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry for this thread revival but just wondered if there’s any feedback on these Rock Awning Gazebos? Thinking of something to use at home to keep the rain off of the car for a long detail when the garage is full


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Check out Gala tent

https://www.galatent.co.uk/shop/Gala-Shade-Pro-Gazebos/?sub=53,52,51,3,2,1,0


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

RTDW said:


> Sorry for this thread revival but just wondered if there's any feedback on these Rock Awning Gazebos? Thinking of something to use at home to keep the rain off of the car for a long detail when the garage is full


What are you looking for specifically in relation to feedback?

I paid 199 for a 3 x 4.5 with sides and it does what its supposed to and I've had no issues with it so far.

I would recommend them they do both cheaper and dearer options than mine but mine imo is decent quality and will last.

I use it in showers and also for shade in the 3 days of sun we get each year :lol:

Never used it in heavy rain but I'm sure it would hold up :thumb:


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Rock Awnings have proved more than capable of being up and down several times per year without issue. Even cleaning the roof section is easy by dropping it down to its lowest level, pre-soak with ONR and foam solution then snow foam and use a soft brush to agitate, rinse and raise to dry before dismantling. Can be a bit lively when its windy and can leak if tree branches touch it when wet.

For the money it is tremendous value.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

We got a 6x3m pop gazebo from Ebay. The frame is concertina and I can easily put it up myself. I have used it about 3 times in the past year to polish, decon cars. Its a great gazebo, only slight issue is the side walls are cheap material. I think we paid around £140 for it.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

My turn to bring this thread back from the dead. Have people gone with the explorer or Rhino 45? The 55 looks OTT for a detailers needs and I wonder if the 45 is the same?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got the explorer for personal use and it's still going strong.

No complaints so far and it was my wife's 50th at the beginning of December so what with all of the restrictions I put it up in the back door for folk to socialise outdoor :wall:

It sat out for over a week in traditional Scottish weather with no issues my only criticism is that most people who visited commented on it suggesting I put it out in the better weather for outdoor parties!! Made it clear it's for the car and nothing else :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks dude, that saves me a significant amount.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Mother-Goose said:


> My turn to bring this thread back from the dead. Have people gone with the explorer or Rhino 45? The 55 looks OTT for a detailers needs and I wonder if the 45 is the same?


I have had the rhino hex 55 for roughly a year now and its a super heavy duty piece of equipment. It is heavy, but i can put it up by myself in a minute or two.

Its stood the test of severe winds and rain, parts are cheap from the website and the customer service is always A1.

I do wish it was lighter due to having to get it in and out of the van all of the time though. I would probably go with the rhino 45 if its going to be up and down several times per day, then the 55 if its just up once of twice maybe(depending how strong you are :lol


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Fantastic insight there, many thanks for sharing. I'm feeble so I'll go for the 45 I think, especially as I'm toying with doing this as a more serious side hustle.


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

macca666 said:


> I bought the 3x4.5 after some reviews saying that one person would struggle to put the 3x6 up on their own.
> 
> Mine is only for personal use though so reckoned the 3x4.5 would be fine. I went for the grey as a balance felt black was too much and white would get dirty too quick and my OCD would kick in and I'd end up detailing it as well :lol:


How are you finding your gazebo and is grey quiet dark or light grey ? Does it get very dark inside? I want to buy one for machine polishing but unsure which colour to go for


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

Harryboi said:


> Or maybe a white one. But can I get it dark enough to see any fine marks


Which one did you get and how has it been for seeing swirls etc


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ammo-mcr said:


> How are you finding your gazebo and is grey quiet dark or light grey ? Does it get very dark inside? I want to buy one for machine polishing but unsure which colour to go for


Mine is light inside I'll have a search through my recent pics to see if I can find one. There are window panels in the end panel though.

I'm only a hobbyist so not used that frequently but I'm more than happy with it.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ammo-mcr said:


> How are you finding your gazebo and is grey quiet dark or light grey ? Does it get very dark inside? I want to buy one for machine polishing but unsure which colour to go for


Pics as per my last post























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Pics as per my last post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeeeeee thanks for sharing , is that light grey... it looks white on the pictures ? Also is that the 4.5 x 3m explorer


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ammo-mcr said:


> Niceeeeeee thanks for sharing , is that light grey... it looks white on the pictures ? Also is that the 4.5 x 3m explorer


Its the explorer 3x4.5 and grey.

Just checked online there only is one grey option but it is light and definitely grey double checked my email invoice :thumb:

EDIT: the 3x4.5 is fine for me I bought it as I can put it up myself. If consider the 3x6 though as the 4.5m is tight length wise depending on what car you have. The mx5 is small but the Alfa didn't leave much space lengthways.

The first pic is butted up against my garage so you can see by the flooring where it stops.


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Its the explorer 3x4.5 and grey.
> 
> Just checked online there only is one grey option but it is light and definitely grey double checked my email invoice :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thank you for double checking the colour, I love the light it produces inside your gazebo not too light or no too dark , I'm tempted for the 6x3 but cost abit to much consider its gone up in price in summer

I have fiesta which is only 15cm more than the mx5 and its the same width s9nshpuld be ok
5x3 would of been perfect just for that little extra room but I'm hearing great things with this rock awning brand so gonna stick with this brand.
Are you looking to sell yours? Also do you have weights and lights set up for machine polishing


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ammo-mcr said:


> Thank you for double checking the colour, I love the light it produces inside your gazebo not too light or no too dark , I'm tempted for the 6x3 but cost abit to much consider its gone up in price in summer
> 
> I have fiesta which is only 15cm more than the mx5 and its the same width s9nshpuld be ok
> 5x3 would of been perfect just for that little extra room but I'm hearing great things with this rock awning brand so gonna stick with this brand.
> Are you looking to sell yours? Also do you have weights and lights set up for machine polishing


:lol: not looking to sell. I've not got lights set up as it's only for my own car I just use portable hand helds and not used weights either as tend not to use it in extreme weather so never had any issues


----------

